# Keyboard imprint is stuck on the screen?



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

So after putting a theme on my phone today i recently realized that the keyboard is very very lightly imprinted on my screen. Its only really noticeable on things that have a white background like facebook. Like i said its VERY light but it still bugging me. Is there any way to fix this?


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

You know...I noticed this with one of my backgrounds. I was in my the battery settings when I saw it. I removed the background and never saw it again.


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

TheNeighbor said:


> You know...I noticed this with one of my backgrounds. I was in my the battery settings when I saw it. I removed the background and never saw it again.


well here is the thing. You know how in the stock messaging app there is a white background? i looked very closely and thats where i first saw it. Then i looked really closely at the white of the facebook and i saw it as well. is this a huge problem or something with the phone?


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Amoled screens for you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Was trying to see if I had an imprint so was looking very close and noticed banding for this first time.

I hate you for this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

blackguy101 said:


> well here is the thing. You know how in the stock messaging app there is a white background? i looked very closely and thats where i first saw it. Then i looked really closely at the white of the facebook and i saw it as well. is this a huge problem or something with the phone?


I think it's just the screen technology


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> Was trying to see if I had an imprint so was looking very close and noticed banding for this first time.
> 
> I hate you for this.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


lol sorry! haha if anything i might have had it for a while but never noticed it. The background for my messaging app is usually black but while retheming is when i noticed it for the first time.


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> Was trying to see if I had an imprint so was looking very close and noticed banding for this first time.
> 
> I hate you for this.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


lol ugh the imprint is really really light...but part of me is tempted to just go and get it replaced lol


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

blackguy101 said:


> So after putting a theme on my phone today i recently realized that the keyboard is very very lightly imprinted on my screen. Its only really noticeable on things that have a white background like facebook. Like i said its VERY light but it still bugging me. Is there any way to fix this?


It's called ghosting. Happens all the time on IPS type LCDs and apparently also on AMOLED displays as seen here. If you keep your brightness down, the effect is far less noticeable.


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

yarly said:


> It's called ghosting. Happens all the time on IPS type LCDs and apparently also on AMOLED displays as seen here. If you keep your brightness down, the effect is far less noticeable.


so does this go away after a while?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

It's called burn in. Use your phone upside-down for awhile


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> It's called burn in. Use your phone upside-down for awhile


not sure if serious lmao!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

blackguy101 said:


> so does this go away after a while?


Yes, it's not permanent or anything. It just happens to those type of screens if a dark element is in an area for a while. It lessens the longer the element is not on the screen until it disappears


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

yarly said:


> Yes, it's not permanent or anything. It just happens to those type of screens if a dark element is in an area for a while. It lessens the longer the element is not on the screen until it disappears


cool so how long should that take? maybe if i leave my phone off and go to bed and wake up in the morning it will be gone?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

blackguy101 said:


> cool so how long should that take? maybe if i leave my phone off and go to bed and wake up in the morning it will be gone?


Possibly, I never timed it really, lol. I just know it isn't permanent.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Burn in can be permanent. If you always have your keyboard up, it could permanently damage the screen. But you don't have to worry if you do anything that doesn't involve the keyboard. I was semi-serious about using your phone upside-down. Your keyboard will be on the other half of the screen and give the bottom half time to "recover." But you don't have to. Watch a movie on your phone and you should be alright.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Ugh...off topic a little bit, but I hate this about screens these days. All of my newer TVs have ESPN burned into the bottom right of their screens.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

The white text on my Beautiful Widgets clock stayed on very faintly for a few seconds when I opened a darker background up (play store) the other day. Makes me want that Super LCD screen on the One X even more lol


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Burn in can be permanent. If you always have your keyboard up, it could permanently damage the screen. But you don't have to worry if you do anything that doesn't involve the keyboard. I was semi-serious about using your phone upside-down. Your keyboard will be on the other half of the screen and give the bottom half time to "recover." But you don't have to. Watch a movie on your phone and you should be alright.


I guess I consider what you see for a short time after something has been in a certain area and goes away as ghosting/image persistance (which does go away), but the kind that does not is burn in as you mentioned. Burn in should not be something anyone has to worry about until many many hours of constant use over the period of having your device. Organic LED screens are much more susceptible to it than an LCD though.

LCDs on smart phones also can get burn in and ghosting, as they're IPS type display panels that seem to be more susceptible to it from the way the crystals in the displays are made as well as being way brighter than cheaper LCD panels. Risk goes up if the brightness on them is higher though. I've had it happen on my HP Touchpad (which has the same display panel as the last gen ipad) when the brightness was up too high, but it wasn't permanent. The brightness on it is ridiculously high by default anyways and since turning it down lower, it's gone away and not come back.

An older IPS LCD monitor I have at home suffers from some ghosting if a window is in a spot for too long on a dark area from the crystals just being too old an not wanting to go back to their original state. Mostly happens with my IDE for development as the theme I use has a dark background and swapping to a browser window in front of it, I can still see it vaguely when swapping back to the IDE for a few minutes. You could say the crystals just get a bit more grumpy and stubborn as they get older or something and have to be coaxed back to their state


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

ok so this is just a little update about my situation. the burn in of the keyboard is still there but its too the point where you basically have to squint your eyes to see it. I do think that it is going away but very very slowly.


----------

